# Cubers in Mississippi, USA



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I live in Mississippi and I only met one cuber here so far. Does any of you live or know someone who lives here? Just asking. 

thnx


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php 

Looks like there aren't any registered cubers in Mississippi, but there are some in neighboring states.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 20, 2010)

i just feel lonely now


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 20, 2010)

SAME!!!!!!!! no one in arizona


----------

